# "I Adopted Your Cat Today..."



## Marcia

As an adopter of old cats, this really touched my heart. I found this on the internet somewhere for dogs so adapted it to cats: 

I adopted your cat today...
The one you left at the pound;
The one you had for ten years
And no longer wanted around.

I adopted your cat today...
Did you know that he's lost weight?
Did you know he's scared and depressed
And seems to have lost all faith?

I adopted your cat today...
He had fleas and a little cold;
Guess you don't care what shape he's in
- You abandoned him I am told.

I adopted your cat today...
Were you having a baby or moving away?
Did you suddenly develop allergies, 
Or was there NO reason he couldn't stay?

I adopted your cat today...
He doesn't play or eat very much;
I guess he's very sad inside and
It'll take him some time to trust.

I adopted your cat today...
And here he is going to stay;
He's found his FOREVER home
And a warm bed in which to lay.

I adopted your cat today...
And shall give him all that he needs:
Patience, love and security
So he can forget your selfish deed.


----------



## Arianwen

Wonderful - is this your own work or copied from elsewhere?


----------



## Marcia

Copied - was originally for dogs, but there is no author.


----------



## thepennywhistle

Beautiful, and so true. I can't help but wonder what it is in a 
person who could love something and then so easily throw it
out the door to whatever fate might find it.

There is one fellow from the pound who haunts me some 25 years 
later. A golden tabby with golden eyes, name of Clancy. His card 
said "surrendered, girlfriend allergic." His eyes said "Touch me. 
Please, just touch me one more time." His paw reached out and rested 
on my hand for a moment, just as I saw the big E on his card, dated 
the next day. I couldn't take him home, just stand there and cuddle 
him and cry. He knew what was coming, I'm sure of it, and I wanted 
so badly to save him, but landlords and lack of green frog skins prevented. 
I still cry over Clancy, and hope quite vindictively that there is some ring 
in **** reserved for people who can betray such a loving fellow for that 
transient girlfriend.


----------



## Marcia

Oh, that is such a sad, sad story Desert Hippie. I have a similiar story in my thread yesterday called "Taking in a Stray". I know EXACTLY how you feel almost 20 years later. 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/160301-taking-stray.html


----------



## Antigone




----------



## Marcia

oh, sure ..... make me cry!


----------



## grrawritsjordi

Thanks, Antigone, for making me bawl my eyes out at work. I wish I were at home so I could squeeze my little Moosey and give her "all the lovins in the world".

I have unfortunately seen too many older cats that have been abandoned.


----------



## Arianwen

I cried - such a cat would be in a better place but I hope and pray they wouldn't waste energy waiting for such a scum-bag. There's people of mine who've gone over who I am sure are surrounded by animals that were unwanted in this world.


----------



## Antigone

grrawritsjordi said:


> Thanks, Antigone, for making me bawl my eyes out at work. I wish I were at home so I could squeeze my little Moosey and give her "all the lovins in the world".
> 
> Ooops..Sorry, didn't think of the time difference;It's almost midnight here:fust
> I do not wish to judge those pet owners who choose to do such a thing, even though to me it sounds heartless.
> It bothers me that they actually kill these animals. Wouldn't it be better to give them a chance to survive on their own?They have probably never set foot outside, but at least better a hard life than no life at all. Who are we to put animals down just because no one wants to take them home..


----------



## maggie23

i can't bear to read anymore of these heartbreaking stories. it's killing me!  the first 2 stories were enough. but i am in total agreement with the thoughts and share everyone's desire here to take in those kitties so thoughtlessly left behind. so many people these days throw away their animals like they throw away leftover food or plastic bags. it's horrible and so so sad. we have at home an adopted 7, 11, and 14 year old and we will love them FOREVER! I don't care how much they poop or pee or throw up on the floor or carpet or wake us up at 3 am coughing up a hairball. they will always be our babies.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

These stories make adopting from shelters such a rewarding experience. These stories are truly sad but I am uplifted every time I hear of someone talk about their new addition to their family. I would say 90 percent of the time they tell me they got them from a shelter. Makes my heart melt.


----------



## Marcia

Antigone said:


> *It bothers me that they actually kill these animals. Wouldn't it be better to give them a chance to survive on their own?They have probably never set foot outside, but at least better a hard life than no life at all.* *Who are we to put animals down just because no one wants to take them home.*.


Well, I'd have to disagree with you on this point IF you are saying it would be better to put the domesticated animal on the streets in order for it to try and fend for itself rather than humanely euthanizing it. I think a house cat (or dog) that is thrown out will experience terror, hunger, pain and suffering - and that's IF it is not immediately killed by a speeding car or train. If this is not what you meant to say, then I apologize.


----------



## Antigone

Marcia said:


> Well, I'd have to disagree with you on this point IF you are saying it would be better to put the domesticated animal on the streets in order for it to try and fend for itself rather than humanely euthanizing it. I think a house cat (or dog) that is thrown out will experience terror, hunger, pain and suffering - and that's IF it is not immediately killed by a speeding car or train. If this is not what you meant to say, then I apologize.


Marcia, what I am trying to say is that I could never decide who lives or dies. If I ever found myself in a position where I was actually starving, I would not keep my cat inside to starve with me nor would I lock it in a cage to await for its death. I would prefer to set it free somewhere, where at least it could have a *chance* to survive. Let's not underestimate animals. Even house cats haven't lost their natural instincts. I agree with you that it would almost certainly be a terrifying experience, but don't you think it's all the same terrifying being locked up in a cage, all suddenly in an unfamiliar place with other animals all around nowhere to run..I wouldn't condemn an animal to death just because I could not provide for it. That's how I see it. 
I do not mean to offend anyone, these are just my thoughts which I am happy to share with people who love animals.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere

Not getting into a debate, but I would never dump my kitties out in the cold and leave them there. Never, ever, ever. I think I would leave them absolutely heart-broken. I also would not take them to a shelter. If I HAD to find somewhere else for them to live (and being homeless would be the only thing that would make me do that), I would either look for a temporary solution (probably try to send them back to their foster mother temporarily) or a more permanent solution (if I can't find an ideal temporary one). Either way, I think it would be just as cruel to dump a bonded kitty outside and abandon it there. Not to mention, the place where I adopted my kitties from would be absolutely FURIOUS if they found out I did such a thing to the kitties they cared for so much in order to find them a forever home.

The poem and story were really sad! I always feel bad for all the abandoned pets out there. Sometimes I look on kijiji and I see ads for cats that are seniors who they've had for many years, and they say something like, "we have to get rid of her because we are moving". Ummmm.... "get rid of her"??? I didn't realize a family member was so disposable. I am moving to the USA in September 2014 if things go as planned. No way will I ever move into an apartment building that would not allow me to bring my precious kitties. There are plenty of pet-friendly buildings around if people only take the time to look! Then there are ads that say, "looking for a place for my 4 month old kitten because I don't have time to spend with him". It seems like they should have thought about THAT 2 months ago when they adopted him....


----------



## mumof7kitties

A little over a year ago we received a notice from our landlord that she wanted to upgrade our place and then sell it. Because of that we had to leave the place we called home for twelve years. 

Briefly we tossed around the idea of renting a pet friendly place but we discovered that even the most pet friendly places wouldn't allow us to bring our entire crew. 

So we bought a house. It was frantic and certainly not when we believed we'd be buying but we found a delightful little house with a huge backyard and were able to get it for a steal. 

Never once in all that time did we say, "Maybe we should just surrender some of them." They're the only kids we've got and they literally ARE our children. I could no more give any up than I could stop breathing or chop my own leg off. 

Now everyone is happy. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21

Marcia said:


> oh, sure ..... make me cry!


Me too!


----------

